

NodeJS vs ROR. Not quite there... yet - seqastian
http://nodejs-vs-ror.nodejitsu.com/
Only 113 watchers left
======
pedalpete
very surprised to see this kind of following for NodeJS, but does anybody
think this will actually turn into Node becoming the platform of choice? Is
the Rails framework falling out of favor??

Or is it just that Node is more interesting than rails?

~~~
karlzt
I don't think it means anything.

